# WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.



## FabsSpeed (16. Dezember 2012)

*WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Hallo Zusammen,

erst ein Mal vielen Dank an alle User, die Tag für Tag immer wieder gerne Ihr Wissen weiter geben und hier Ihr KnowHow teilen. Ich hoffe auf Unterstützung und wertvolle Tipps, vor allem von Usern, die schon viel Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich haben - gerade im Bezug zu auf Bitspower crystal link Tube Installation.

Ich bin gespannt auf Euer Feedback.

Mein Setup:

Case: CaseLabs TH10 
Board: Asus Rampage IV Extreme
Netzteil: be quit pro 1000W
CPU: CaseLabs TH10 
Grafik: 3 x GTX 680 oder 690 ( habe ich noch nicht gekauft )
RAM: 32 GB Corsair Dominator
LG Electronics BH10LS Blu-ray Disc Writer SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Retail 
2 x 2000GB WD Red WD20EFRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 
2 x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (Raid 0)


Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir von vielen Youtube und anderen BuiltUps hier und in US Foren zusammengestellt. Für diejenigen, die CaseLabs nicht kennen, sollten Sie diesen Link mal anschauen um zu sehen wie viel Platz dort im Case vorhanden ist. Caselabs Magnum TH10 Case Review - YouTube
Meine Idee ist zwei verschiedene Kreisläufe in Rot und einer anderen Flüssigkeit zu machen und die Wakü für Board und Grafikkarten zu trennen.... 

Radiator oben: 2 x XSPC Xtreme Radiator RX480 - 480mm
Radiator unten: 1 x XSPC Xtreme Radiator RX480 - 480mm
Lüfter oben: 8 x 120x120x25 be quiet! SilentWings 2 PWM
Lüfter unten: 4 x 120x120x25 be quiet! SilentWings 2 PWM
Pumpen: 2 x aqua computer D5 Pumpenmechanik 
Mainboard Kühler - EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE4 - Nickel CSQ KIT
CPU-Kühler EK Water Blocks 
RAM Kühler - 2 x EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Nickel
GPU - EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel
Ausgleichsbehälter 2 x EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
Steuerung: Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 XT
Durchflusssensor: Bitspower Durchflusssensor 1/4 Zoll - matt
Weiteres: Bitspower BitsPower D5 Mod Kit

Anschlüsse möchte ich gerne komplett nach Möglichkeit die Verbindungen mit Bitspower crystal link Tube machen, und so wenig als möglich Schlauch zu nehmen. 

Ich freue mich auf Eure Anmerkungen und Feedback ... 

FabsSpeed

Warenkorb kann ich jederzeit auch verlinken ... bei Interesse.


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Ein verlinkter Warenkorb wäre super 
Also:
1. 2 AGBs sind schwerer zu befüllen.
2. Die Lüfter sind aufgrund ihrer runden Rahmes nicht für Radiatoren geeignet.
3. Die D5 würde ich durch eine DDC ersetzen. Das Problem der D5 ist, dass sie bei hohem Wiederstand nicht genug Druck liefert.

Und bitte keine Doppelposts


----------



## FabsSpeed (16. Dezember 2012)

Hier der Warenkorb. 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ce96463eb3ad9aa491b1361d17964071cb91178e19



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Ein verlinkter Warenkorb wäre super
> Also:
> 1. 2 AGBs sind schwerer zu befüllen.
> 2. Die Lüfter sind aufgrund ihrer runden Rahmes nicht für Radiatoren geeignet.
> ...


 
Danke, bezüglich der Lüfter würdest Du welche nehmen? Ich hatte die beQuiet schon auf Radiatoren gesehen,... 

Was haltest Ihr alternativ von denen? Zumal ich eigentlich eine schwarzen Lüfter suche. 

120x120x38 SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-76-18 1500U/m 18dB(A) Grau - Hardware,


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Ich würde die Noiseblocker PL-2 oder Noiseblocker Multiframe empfehlen 
Schau mal ob du das ganze bei Aquatuning.de vielleicht noch etwas günstiger bekommst. Soweit ich weiss haben die gerade eine Rabatt-Aktion am laufen


----------



## FabsSpeed (16. Dezember 2012)

Danke, .... diese hatte ich mit auch schon angeschaut:

120x120x25 Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-P 2000U/m 29dB(A) Schwarz

120x120x25 Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-PS REV 1.01 1500U/m

Welchen von den beiden würdet Ihr empfehlen für mein Setup?


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Wie gesagt bitte Doppelposts unterlassen 
Ansonsten würde ich diese wählen:
120x120x25 Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-PS REV 1.01 1500U/m


----------



## FabsSpeed (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Werde ich wohl dann nehmen .... Bash! Hast Du Erfahrungen mit den Bitspower crystal link Tube? Hat das jemand hier schon mal verbaut ?


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Nein habe keine Erfahrungen damit...Der einzige der mir einfallen würde, der vielleicht schoneinmal Kontakt damit hatte ist Bundy


----------



## FabsSpeed (19. Dezember 2012)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Nein habe keine Erfahrungen damit...Der einzige der mir einfallen würde, der vielleicht schoneinmal Kontakt damit hatte ist Bundy


 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Bundy. Ich warte jetzt erst mal bis mein Case angekommen ist und dann werde ich die Teile einbauen und dann entscheiden wie ich die Leitungen verlege, bzw. sehen ob meine Planung geht.

Hallo Zusammen .... 

ich habe nun meinen Rechner zusammen und die meisten Teile sind schon per Post auf dem Weg zu mir bzw. schon angekommen. Am längsten wird der Versand des Case dauern, da dieses aus USA kommt und bei der Weihnachtspost wohl etwas unterwegs sein wird. Die Anschlüsse der WaKü werde ich erst nach ersten Test Einbau der Komponenten bestellen, da ich dann erst richtig Abschätzen kann was alles benötigt wird. 

Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben und mir Nachrichten zum Aufbau geschrieben haben, das passende Setup zu finden. 

So wird der Rechner nun final aussehen:

Prozessor:
Intel Core i7 3930K 6x 3.20GHz 
Ram:
Corsair Dominator Series DDR3-1600- 32GB Kit
Board:
Asus Rampage IV Extreme Intel X79 So.2011
Grafik:
3 x 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 680 
SSD:
2 x 256 GB Samsung 830 als Raid 0
Platten:
2 x 2TB WD Red 
Netzteil:
Corsair AX1200i
Case:
CaseLabs TH 10 schwarz


Wasserkühlung:
Radiator oben: 2 x XSPC Xtreme Radiator RX480 - 480mm
Radiator unten: 1 x XSPC Xtreme Radiator RX480 - 480mm
Lüfter oben: 8 x 120x120x25 Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-PS REV 1.01 1500U/
Lüfter unten: 4 x 120x120x25 Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-PS REV 1.01 1500U/
Pumpen: 2 x DDC
Mainboard Kühler - EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE4 - Nickel CSQ KIT
CPU-Kühler EK Water Blocks 
RAM Kühler - 2 x EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Nickel
GPU - EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Nickel
Ausgleichsbehälter 2 x EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
Steuerung: Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 XT
Durchflusssensor: Bitspower Durchflusssensor 1/4 Zoll - matt
Weiteres: Bitspower Tubing

Monitore
2 x YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27" LED 2560X1440 WQHD DVI-D


Danke und Grüße
Fabs


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Das sieht mir eher wie ein feuchter Traum aus
Bin mal auf Bilder gespannt....


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Statt den übertrieben teuren RX Radis, würde ich da doch eher zum Phobya G-Changer greifen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Hallo,ist doch für die Firma.So what....


----------



## FabsSpeed (19. Dezember 2012)

Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Das sieht mir eher wie ein feuchter Traum aus
> Bin mal auf Bilder gespannt....


 
Ich freue mich auch schon !



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Statt den übertrieben teuren RX Radis, würde ich da doch eher zum Phobya G-Changer greifen.


 
Die Performance ist bei den RX imme rnoch die beste meines erachtens. Monsta gibt es ja nicht mehr 



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Hallo,ist doch für die Firma.So what....


 
Nein, Privat


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*



FabsSpeed schrieb:


> Die Performance ist bei den RX imme rnoch die beste meines erachtens. Monsta gibt es ja nicht mehr


 Aja genau das eine Grad ist sicher den Aufpreis wert 

Hier haste Monsta Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 35313


----------



## FabsSpeed (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Aja genau das eine Grad ist sicher den Aufpreis wert
> 
> Hier haste Monsta Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 35313


 
Beim TH10 Test von diversen Usern in den USA, war der von mir gekaufte Radiator ca. 4 Grad kühler im Schnitt, ... von da aus habe ich mich für das gleiche Konzept entschieden.


----------



## hotfirefox (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Und mit welchen Lüftern bei welcher Drehzahl war der Test?
Haste nen Link zur Quelle?


----------



## FabsSpeed (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Und mit welchen Lüftern bei welcher Drehzahl war der Test?
> Haste nen Link zur Quelle?


 
Test lief bei ca. 700 Umdrehungen - Noiseblocker .... Link gibt es keinen (bis jetzt). Sie haben aber an 4 verschiedenen Setups in einem TH10 die Radiatoren getestet.


----------



## FabsSpeed (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!   

Ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken für die Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung und wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Ich habe so langsam auch für die Kleinteile meine Bestellung zusammen,... Einigst die Pumpen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Ich glaube, dass ich zwei D5 Pumpen von AquaComputer nehme mit Steuerung Möglichkeit für die XT Steuerung von denen und würde es in Bitspower ModKit verbauen mit direkt darauf aufgebauten AGB. 

Wieso empfehlen die meisten keine D5 ?


----------



## Verminaard (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Weil die Leistung bei restriktiven Kreislaeufen nicht so optimal ist, da ist eine DCC besser, da sie mehr Druck aufbauen kann.
Desweiteren: warum einen Bitspower Durchflusssensor und keinen Aquacomputer?
Den Ramkuehler kannst du dir schenken, kostet nur Geld und bringt naja nicht viel was ausser Optik.

Viel Spass bei den Sachen und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## FabsSpeed (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil die Leistung bei restriktiven Kreislaeufen nicht so optimal ist, da ist eine DCC besser, da sie mehr Druck aufbauen kann.
> Desweiteren: warum einen Bitspower Durchflusssensor und keinen Aquacomputer?
> Den Ramkuehler kannst du dir schenken, kostet nur Geld und bringt naja nicht viel was ausser Optik.
> 
> Viel Spass bei den Sachen und Frohe Weihnachten


 
Danke, 
Meine Idee ist zwei verschiedene Kreisläufe aufzubauen. Aus optischer Sicht gefällt mir eine D5 mit BitsPower sehr gut, die XT von Aquacomputer fällt deswegen schon mal aus. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dann zwei pro Kreislauf nehme und eine nur für die Ausfallsicherheit drin habe oder beide gleichzeitig laufen lasse,... 

http://www.pccasegear.com/UserFiles/dpd5dualmtopsbb.jpg davon zwei! 

Auf diese würde ich dann jeweils einen AGB direkt oben drauf setzen und diese quer neben einander ins Gehäuse bauen. 

Grafikkarte → Radiator → AGB → Pumpe

CPU Kühler und Mainboard → Radiator → AGB → Pumpe 

Ich würde zwei Aquacomputer Durchfluss Sensoren einbauen,.... Hast du vollkommen recht. Ramkühler sind reine Optik!


----------



## Verminaard (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Vergiss nicht die Waermeproduktion einer Pumpe. Bei 4 D5 ist das nicht unerheblich. Die muss ja auch dann wieder abgefuehrt werden.
Fuer einen Kreislauf mit CPU, Mainboard und 3x GPU wuerd eine Laing DDC auch reichen.
Fuers Gewissen, Basteldrang und Optik wenn du 2 Kreislaeufe machen willst, dann auch 2 davon.
Beste Erfahrung habe ich mit dieser Kombination gemacht. Auf nem Shoggy montiert bekommt man gar nichts mehr mit von der Pumpe.

Ich kann mich an Tagebuecher und Projekte erinnern wo User mehrere Pumpen verbaut hatten. Einer sogar 10 D5. Gebracht hat es ausser Basteldrangbefriedigung, was natuerlich toll ist nicht viel.

Mach dir auch Gedanken ueber Anschluesse und Schlaeuche.


----------



## FabsSpeed (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Hallo ... 
meine Idee war, dass immer nur eine der beiden Pumpen läuft und die andere nur anspringt, wenn die andere einen Ausfall hat. Steuern wollte ich dieses über den aquaero 5. Ich wollte maximale Redundanz haben,... ich muss aber erst einmal schauen, ob das aquaero 5 4 Pumpen Steuern kann mit erweitertem Poweradjust. 
Ich würde gerne einen Dual Pumpen Block von Bitspower oder EK nehmen, ich denke beide sind Qualitativ gleichwertig und dort ist es dann eine optische Frage als Qualitätsunterschied. Ich habe ich gelesen, dass bei den Laing DDC, viele jedoch Probleme mit dem EK Doppelblock haben und dieser in vielen Fällen undicht ist. 
Ich denke, dass ich mich für die Aquacomputer D5 mit der Steuerung für das aquaero 5 entscheiden werde, aber 100% sicher bin ich noch nicht. 

Wer nutzt den überhaupt hier die Doppelpumpen EK oder Bitspower?


----------



## Verminaard (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Wenn du das Alles mit einer Aquaero steuerst, bau doch den Zwischenstecker ein, der bei bestimmten Vorgaben den Rechner abschaltet.

Wenn nur eine Pumpe laeuft, wird ja zwangslaeufig die zweite Pumpe mitbewegt. Auf jedenfall ein unnoetiger Durchflusshemmer.

Ich kanns nur nochmal wiederholen: eine Pumpe die mehr Druck aufbauen kann, ist besser als eine mit einem theoretische hohem Durchflusswert.
Mal abgesehen von den Mehrkosten. Einen reellen Mehrwert wirst du kaum haben.
Aber wenn dich dein Basteldrang zu so einer Konfiguration draengt, viel Spass.
Bitte nicht enttaeuscht sein vom Endergebniss.
Wasserkuehlungen koennen viel, aber nicht zaubern 
Gab schon zu oft viele enttaeuschte User.


----------



## FabsSpeed (25. Dezember 2012)

Danke, ich werde mit dann zwei laufenden Pumpen beginnen und schon aus Ausfallsicherheit beide laufen lassen. Ich werde aus optischen Gründen die D5 nehmen, und zwei werden schon mit dem noch auszuwählen sei oder Bitspower die Leistung einer von Dir favorisierten Variante erzielen, wenn auch für einen anderen Preis. Gerde in Verbindung mit der AquaComputer Steuerung sollte das super werden.   

Ich würde gerne mehr Erfahrungswerte zu EK und bitspower bekommen.  
... als Alternative kennt jemand hier der bitspower oder EK im Einsatz als Doppel hat bzw. einzeln?

Wer hat denn mit bitspower Tube Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Absoluter Bullshit.
Ausfallsicherheit....was glaubst du wofür du ein Aquaero und ein Bios/UEFI hast?!

Mir liest sich das alles wie ein feuchter Traum eines Teenagers.


----------



## FabsSpeed (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Kann ja sein, dass es sich für dich ein feuchter Traum ist, aber deshalb kann das aquero 4 Pumpen steuren um zwei Kreisläufe redundant zu überwachen. Ich werde zwei Kreisläufe machen und jeweils diese mit zwei Pumoen laufen lassen. 

Dein Wortwahl wie Bullshit kannst du gerne bei dir zu Hause lassen, Danke.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

2 Kreislaeufe haben vielleicht noch irgendwo Sinn, aber dann mit je 2 Pumpen.

Was erwartest du dir genau davon?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Zwei Kreisläufe haben keinen Sinn und 4 Pumpen sowieso nicht.
Dient wohl eher als Schwanzvergleich.
Hier wird eh nie was rumkommen.


----------



## FabsSpeed (29. Dezember 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> 2 Kreislaeufe haben vielleicht noch irgendwo Sinn, aber dann mit je 2 Pumpen.
> 
> Was erwartest du dir genau davon?


 
Ausfallsicherheit. Mein Rechner läuft 16 Stunden am Tag Minimum und ich möchte absolute Sicherheit haben, dass wenn eine Pumpe kaputt geht zumindest eine noch läuft. Hier im Forum ist der Tenor eher immer nur eine Pumpe zu verbauen, jedoch sind in allen größeren WaKü  Built Topics in den amerikanischen und anderen Europäischen Foren immer zwei pro Kreislauf verbaut. Wieso auch nicht? Wegen der mehr Investition würdet ihr dazu nicht Raten ?



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Zwei Kreisläufe haben keinen Sinn und 4 Pumpen sowieso nicht.
> Dient wohl eher als Schwanzvergleich.
> Hier wird eh nie was rumkommen.


 
Es ist nachgewiesen, dass zwei Kreisläufe und mehre Radiatoren eine immer bessere Kühlleistung und geringere Temperaturen haben. Wieso sollen es keinen Sinn machen?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Alla hopp du Schlaumeier,dann weise uns mal nach,in welchem Rahmen sich die Kühlleistung/Temps befinden.
Wird wahrscheinlich nur das Schwarze unter dem Fingernagel sein.


----------



## FabsSpeed (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Es gibt hier im Forum zwei Test wo es nachgewiesen ist, dass bei einer Grafik Karte die Unterschiede schon 5-7 grad sind. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/130125-zwei-kreislaeufe-bringts.html in den aktuellen test us foren sindndienunterschiede mit aktuellen prozessoren noch deutlicher und bis zu 10 grad.  Ich nutze zwei Grafikkarten und werde sowohl Prozessor als auf die Grafikkarten übertackten. Ich werde auch 3 x 480 Radiatoren verbauen, muss man es? Mann kann sicher auch mit einem Radiator weniger die gleiche Kühlleistung erzielen aber mit deutlich höheren Drehzahlen der Lüfter,.... Hast du selber schon zwei Kreisläufe verbaut um zu beurteilen, dass es nichts bringt?


----------



## Verminaard (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

*Lumpensammler*, was reagierst du hier so aggressiv?
Beleidigungen gehoeren in solche Threads absolut nicht rein.
Wenn du helfen willst, schreib was Vernuenftiges, vielleicht auch mit Quellenangaben um deine Argumentation zu untermauern.

Hier sucht ein User Rat und hat sich wohl Gedanken gemacht was er da so bauen will.
Wie es aussieht hat er noch nicht allzuviel praktische Erfahrung mit dieser Materie.
Und da kann man ihm mit selbst gemachter Erfahrung zur Seite stehen.
Wenn sich *FabsSpeed* hier 4 Pumpen einbildet,  ist das auch seine Sache.
Ich habe versucht das nachzuvollziehen und habe ihm abgeraten, weils in meinen Augen und aus eigener Erfahrung keinen wirklichen Sinn macht, hier auf Redundanz zu bauen, da die heutige Hardware Mechanismen besitzt, wo sie bei Ueberhitzung abschaltet.
Genauso kann man eine Aquaero Hardwareseitig so einbinden, das bei nichterfuellen von Vorgaben der Rechner eine Notabschaltung erfaehrt.

Ich finds auch unsinnig das er unbedingt D5 Pumpen verwenden will, wo die nachweislich nicht so leistungsfaehig bei Wasserkuehlungen sind wie die DDC, und selbst da reicht die normale Version, da die 1T Plus keinen wirklichen Mehrwert vorweisen kann, sondern eher von Problemen behaftet sind. Braucht man hier nur das Forum durchforsten.

Sollte der TE trotzdem hier seine Vorstellungen durchsetzen, ohne auf die Vorschlaege und Empfehlungen eingegangen zu sein, werde ich mich hier aus dem Thread zurueckziehen und meinen Teil denken. 
Mein Bestreben ist, das nicht jeder massig Lehrgeld zahlen muss, und auch von Erfahrungen Anderer profitieren kann.
Wenn man allerdings da Lernresistent ist, bitte nicht mein Problem.

Aber den Thread mit Aussagen ins Laecherliche ziehen Beleidigungen loszlassen usw. ist der falsche Weg.

P.S. bevor du ueber Andere herziehst, an die eigene Nase fassen. Schwanzvergleich.... lies mal allein die Einleitung von deinem Worklog.


----------



## FabsSpeed (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Hallo Verminaard,

vielen Dank für Deine Worte was das Verhalten bei PCGH angeht, bzw. sein sollte. 

Zu Deinen Anmerkungen bezüglich des Setups: 
Mein Rechner muss am Tag 14-16 Stunden laufen und ich kann mir keinen Ausfall in dieser Zeit leisten, d.h. bei einem Ausfall einer Pumpe muss gewährleisten sein, dass mein Rechner weiter läuft. 
Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass das aquaero 5 das herunterfahren bei einem Ausfall, oder weiterem völlig automatisiert das System herunterfahren kann, schon deshalb möchte ich alle Pumpen (4 kann das aquaero 5 maximal steuern) darüber steuern lassen. Nur kann ich mir es nicht erlauben, dass ich eine Pumpe tausche, bzw. könnte dieses erst am Ende meines Arbeitstages machen. 
Aus dieser Sicht versuche ich ein so performantes System bauen wie ich kann. 
Die größte Schwachstelle des Wasserkreislaufs sind die Pumpen und die kann ich durch zwei Pumpen pro Kreislauf ( auch wenn es nur ein Kreislauf ist) so am besten sicherstellen, dass diese funktionieren. 
Ich freue mich auf andere Vorschläge, aber ich sehe nur die Möglichkeit dieses mit zwei Pumpen pro Kreislauf zu arbeiten. 

Fabs


----------



## Verminaard (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Ich kann mich mit der D5 Version, 2 Kreislaeufen und 4 Pumpen noch immer nicht anfreunden.
Aufallsicherheit, wenn das Teil so viel im Einsatz ist und sein muss, warum auch immer, kann man vielleicht mit 2 pararell geschalteten Pumpen bewirken.
Hab da aber keine Erfahrung mit.
Was haelst du denn von einem externen Radiator?
Bei der Menge die verbaut werden soll, soll das Teil eh nicht transportabel sein.
Da bin ich dann eher der Fan von einem externen Radiator.
Muss nicht mit eventueller vorgewaermter Luft im Gehaeuse befeuert werden.
Das Gehaeuse kann auch etwas kompakter ausfallen, kein Problem intern mit abzufuehrender Abluft.

Hab mal auf Aquatuning bisschen herumgeklickt und diesen Warenkorb zusammengestellt.
CPU Kuehler: der Kryos ist einer der Besten, normal reicht auch der Delerin, ich mag Komplettpakete
GPU Kuehler: siehe oben, Verarbeitung und Qualitaet sind nun mal bei Aquacomputer und Watercool einfach top
Mainboardkuehler: hab ich keinen ausser den EK gefunden, wobei ob man sowas verwenden muss ist fraglich.
Pumpen: 2 Laing DDC mit Phoyba Aufsatz, sind laufruhig, leise, verrichten unnauffaellig ihren Dienst
AGB: die neuen von Aquacomputer mit Glas gefallen mir von der Idee sehr gut, mit dem ganzen Plexizeugs gibt es immer wieder Probleme, vor allem diese Version hat noch eine Fuellstandsanzeige, was bei deinem System vielleicht interessant ist
Radiator: der Mora3 ist imho bewaehrt und in seiner groeßten Variante sollte er keine Probleme haben so ein System zu kuehlen
Alternativ kannst dir einen Aquacomputer Giant hinstellen
Luefter: auch bewaehrte Noiseblocker PK2
Steuerung mit Zubehoer
Schlauch: habe ich einen 16/10er Primochill gewaehlt, verwende ich selbst und funktioniert mit PS-Tuellen ohne Probleme
Anschluesse und co muesstest selbst schauen und nach Geschmack waehlen.
Vielleicht den Schlauch auf einen 11/8er aendern, weniger Probleme beim Verlegen

Gehaeuse: such dir was schickes aus, ich persoenlich mag die etwas hochwertigeren Silverstone. LianLi auch, kommt drauf an welche.
Aber so ein CaseLabs fuer 500++$, weis nicht, dann lieber ein TJ11 

Sind alles nur Vorschlaege.

mfG
V.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Ich betreibe Wakü schon einige Jahre.Auch mit 2 Kreisläufen habe ich gearbeitet,was absoluter Humbug ist.DAS SIND MEINE ERFAHRUNGSWERTE.
Wenn mann natürlich Haarspalterei betreiben will,der sollte doch gleich zu einem Chiller greifen.
Da hast Tag und Nacht die gleichen Temps.Und wenn seine Highend-3xGTX680-50 Radi-Rumpelkiste 16 Stunden am Laufen ist,sind die Mehrkosten für Strom auch zu vernachlässigen

*@Verminaard*

Was bitte hat das mit meinem Worklog zu tun??
Verstehst du auch das was du liest?


----------



## Verminaard (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Es hat was mit dir zu tun.
Du erzaehlst was von Schwanzvergleich, hebst aber in roten Lettern deine Hardware hervor, die du verbauen willst/wirst, die nicht viel Mehrwert hat oder auch sinnfrei ist. Eine nonK CPU auf nem Overclockermainboard z.b. dazu Dominator GT Ram, Ramwasserkuehler.
Ich maße mir nicht an hier ueber andere zu urteilen. Das alles ist Hobby, und bei einem Hobby ueber Sinn und Unsinn zu reden ist sowieso vergeudete Zeit.

Ich finds halt vermessen in Threads zu posten und nur dort zu laestern., anstatt vielleicht hilfreiche Tipps und Anregungen zu geben.
Wenn man es so sehr nicht mag, was andere vorhaben dann sollte man vielleicht so ein Thema komplett meiden.


----------



## Uter (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Bitte wieder btt.

@ Lumpensammler:
Bitte bleib sachlich. Es bringt niemand was, wenn du einfach "Bullshit" o.ä. schreibst, wenn du Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich hast, dann teil sie doch einfach sachlich mit, davon hat jeder mehr. Wenn nicht, dann poste bitte nicht in dem entsprechenden Thread. 

@ topic:
Die Ausfallsicherheit ist auch bei einer hochwertigen Pumpe gegeben (imo ist das deutlich sicherer als ein Luftkühler, bei dem sich ein Kabel o.ä. in Lüfter verfangen kann). Wenn du Sicherheit willst, dann solltest du auf ungesicherte Tüllen verzichten. 

@ mehrere hier:
Bitte vermeidet Doppelposts.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Mir scheint einfach so,als sei der TE beratungsresistent.


----------



## FabsSpeed (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Hallo Verminaard,

vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen und die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten im Shop. Prinzipiell finde ich Deine Idee mit dem externeren Lüfter sehr gut, aber ich habe schon mein Gehäuse etc schon gekauft. 

Vielleicht zur Ausgangsbasis, folgende Teile habe ich schon da:

CaseLabs TH10
ASRock X79 Extreme11 Intel X79 So.2011 Quad Channel DDR3 CEB Retail
Intel Core 3930K
LG Blue Ray Disc Writer
2 x 2TB WD Red
2 x Samsung SSD 256 GB
2 x EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator X4 - Nickel CSQ*
EK WaterBlocks X79
EK WaterBlocks CPU
12 x Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-PS
3 x EVGA GTX 680
3 x Ek WaterBlocks 680
3 x XSPC Xtreme Radiator RX480 
2 x Corsair Dominator Platinum 16BG
1 x Asus Sound Xonar Essence STX 2.0

Mir geht es wirklich um die Kühlung als solches nur noch. Ich wollte zwei Kreisläufe machen, da ich auch genügend Platz dazu im Case habe und 3 x 480 wirklich ohne Probleme zu verbauen sind. 
Die Ausgleichsbehälter werde ich von einem Bekannten auf einem 3D Printer mir machen lassen und dort eine Custom Lösung verbauen. Mir geht es letztendlich "nur" um die Entscheidung - zwei Kreisläufe ja/nein und wie viele Pumpen pro Kreislauf und welche Pumpen. 

Meine aktuelle Idee dazu ist folgende: 

2 x Bitspower D5/MCP655 Dual Top BP-2D5TOPAC-BK Acrylic Version
4 x Aqua Computer D5 pump motor with USB and aquabus interface
2 x Aqua Computer Flow Sensor MPS
2 x Aqua Computer Pressure sensor MPS
2 x Aqua Computer Tubemeter USB fill level sensor
2 x Aqua Computer aquabus cable for tubemeter
1 x Aqua computer aquaero 5 XT*
1 x Aqua computer waterblock for aquaero 5, G1/4
3 x Aqua Computer aquabus Y-connector 4 pins
4 x Aqua Computer aquabus cable 4 pins
12 x Aqua Computer Revoltec Y-Splitter/Converter
12 x Aqua Computer fan extention cable 50cm, original Aqua Computer
2 x Aqua computer Pressure equalisation membrane G1/4 
4 x Aqua Computer Temperature sensor in for aquaero
2 x Aqua Computer Pressure equalisation membrane G1/4, flat version
2 x Aqua Computer Filter with stainless steel mesh G1/4


Deine Zusammenstellung ist in vielen Punkten identisch mit meiner, bzw. vom Konzept. Die Bitspower Pumpenaufnahmen sind parallel geschaltete Pumpen, bzw. sind viel leider in der Konstellation als wenn man Sie ohne dieses einbaut bzw. haben so auch noch ca. 20% mehr Leistung durch den anderen Aufnahmen. 
Das Mainboard will ich auf jeden Fall WaKü, weil der Lüfter am 11 Extreme 79 sehr laut ist, und dieses somit wegfällt. Alle Anschlüsse muss ich natürlich noch konfigurieren, bzw. aussuchen aber die würden auch Bitspower werden in schwarz.

FabsSpeed





Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit der D5 Version, 2 Kreislaeufen und 4 Pumpen noch immer nicht anfreunden.
> Aufallsicherheit, wenn das Teil so viel im Einsatz ist und sein muss, warum auch immer, kann man vielleicht mit 2 pararell geschalteten Pumpen bewirken.
> Hab da aber keine Erfahrung mit.
> Was haelst du denn von einem externen Radiator?
> ...


----------



## FabsSpeed (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Noch jemand Ideen ?


----------



## Satyrzinker (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Ich würde eig. auch von 2 Kreisläufen abraten des Geldes wegen und die paar grad wären auch nicht schlimm oder (hast ja genug Radifläche)? 2pumpen naja wenn man sich so unsicher ist, dann muss man das Geld ausgeben um mit ruhigen Gewissen schlafen zugehen.
Wegen den Pumpen gibt es nichts zu bemängeln, die einen mögen die ddc mehr die anderen die d5. Ansonsten passt alles. Musst später Bilder machen!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Hallo erstmal.
Ich finde die Idee prinzipiell gut zwei Pumpen redundant zu verbauen. Es gibt auch keine Wasserkühlungen für Server da sie nicht dafür ausgelegt sind 24/7 Wasser zu Pumpen. Bei einer Teichpumpe ist es egal ob sie ausfällt, beineinem Server-System oder eben Arbeits-Center nicht. Ein Vorteil einer zweiten Pumpe ist der höhere Durchfluss der aber sowieso unnöt ist, und eben die Sicherheit dass alles läuft wie es soll. Zusätzlich würde ich eine USV Anlage anschaffen falls du beruflich renderst oder etwas in der Art machst. Nachteil sind Lautstärke, Mehrpreis (Wobei das sowieso egal ist bei deinem Budget) und die 19W Stromverbrauch. Habe selbst eine D5 die ich nur durch eine AC XT Ultra tauschen würde. Die Paar peanuts würde ich in eine zweite Pumpe investieren aber auf keinen Fall in vier stück!

Die 480er würde ich schnell vergessen und zwei 140er Moras mit Ständern kaufen + Schnelltrennkupplungen falls du mal die HW wechseln musst. Desweiteren mehrere Powerboosts um die Lüfter anzusteuern. Vergesse einen 9x3Pin Adapter nicht! (Die Lüfterkabel sind meistens zu kurz bis zum Aquaero.

LG


----------



## FabsSpeed (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

Hallo,

danke für die Ideen. Ich werde nach langen Überlegen und Diskussionen mit einigen zwei Kreisläufe machen und diese mit 4 Pumpen laufen lassen, beide Kreisläufe werden vom aquaero 5 überwacht und steuern die Pumpen. 

Da ich die Radiatoren, etc schon gekauft habe und auch das Case schon habe werde ich auf jeden Fall auch aus Optik alles im Case verbauen.  

Special wird sein, dass es nur einen Ausgleichsbehälter geben wird, der aber beide Kreisläufe aufnehmen kann. Dieser wird auf einem 3D Drucker erstellt. Auch warte ich bis Ende Feb/März auf die neuen 780 Karten die ich dann verbauen möchte. 

Start sollte Ende des Monats sein, da noch ein paar Aqua Computer Teile nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## FabsSpeed (4. Februar 2013)

Für alle interessierten am Aufbau meines Rechner gibt es in den Tagebüchern ein BuiltUp .... Kleines SneekPic von ersten fertigen Ausgleichsbehälter






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FabsSpeed (1. März 2013)

*AW: WaKü für CaseLabs TH10,  3 x GTX 680, Asus Rampage mit Bitspower crystal link Tube.*

es geht weiter..... WaKü auf dem Board montiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

